# Any Particular Name For This Coloration?



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Sep05/target9.html

http://www.rims.net/2008Sep05/target10.html

The youngster on the far right was in the first group of pigeons I received from Orkin. Just curious what this coloration is called.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I've seen flecking like that in almonds, but not in the grays. Very pretty bird. Bill should be along soon and be able to tell us.

Margaret


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It is a grizzle colored bird. 2 blue checks 1 grizzle.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Margaret and Robert. I haven't seen many pigeons with the very dark gray coloring on the head/neck, flights, and tail with the light coloration on the rest of the body like this little feral.

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They are stork marked grizzles*

They are homozygous grizzles which means that they have two doses of the grizzle gene. This changes the grizzle markings to make the bird very light with dark tails and wingtips. Many would call these torts but with moults, they tend to lose most of the color except at wingtips and tail. There is bronze and blue present as to their basic color.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Bill! I appreciate the information.

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

looks like my grizzle... Cookie


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have one similar in color and after his 1st molt he developed alot of black flecks all over his chest and wings.








The bird on the left, this was taken before his 1st molt. He was 5 months old in this picture.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the posts and the photos, Eze and MsFree! Lovely birds you have there (therefore, my little feral must be lovely too!)! 

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*This one is most likely ash red*



Msfreebird said:


> I have one similar in color and after his 1st molt he developed alot of black flecks all over his chest and wings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the flecks mean that it is a male and split for blue.

It is either that or almond which could be male or female but I'm pretty sure it's ash red. Still the grizzle as well.

Bill


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> And the flecks mean that it is a male and split for blue.
> 
> It is either that or almond which could be male or female but I'm pretty sure it's ash red. Still the grizzle as well.
> 
> Bill


I don't know if you noticed in the picture, but the feathers on the back of his (yes its a male) head curl up. I don't know where that came from. I have a couple like that. Here's another one with curled feathers - actually, this is his mother-


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*This is a shell crest*

I don't remember how the genetics work but it seems to me that it may be a dominant gene. I will have to check my book when I get home as we are up at our cabin.

Anyway, mom is grizzled and appears t pattern from the pic, might even be brown but it's hard to tell from the angle of the photo. I think it's t pattern that makes the tort grizzles.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*OK, I checked the Quinn book*

Shell crests are simple recessive genes. They can carry the gene and not have a shell crest and both parents either must have the gene or be shell crested to produce a shell crest.
It's been a long time since I've had any but I used to breed Saxon Spots in both plain head and shell crest and used them back and forth, just forgot how it worked.

Bill


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> Shell crests are simple recessive genes. They can carry the gene and not have a shell crest and both parents either must have the gene or be shell crested to produce a shell crest.
> It's been a long time since I've had any but I used to breed Saxon Spots in both plain head and shell crest and used them back and forth, just forgot how it worked.
> 
> Bill


Wow, OK - thanks


----------

